# fare il punto della situazione



## morgana

Ciao a tutti,

Ho cercato sia nel forum che nel dizionario e incredibilmente non ho trovato una traduzione per l'espressione "fare il punto della situazione". 
Forse ho solo troppo sonno stamattina, ma non mi viene in mente nulla.. mi aiutate?


----------



## Hockey13

morgana said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Ho cercato sia nel forum che nel dizionario e incredibilmente non ho trovato una traduzione per l'espressione "fare il punto della situazione".
> Forse ho solo troppo sonno stamattina, ma non mi viene in mente nulla.. mi aiutate?



I'm not too familiar with the phrase, but could it mean:

To make a point about a topic/situation.


----------



## valy822

Or _to take stock of the situation_.


----------



## Jana337

Hockey13 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the phrase, but could it mean:
> 
> To make a point about a topic/situation.


No, not really.

I would say: To examine and evaluate a situation. Alas, not very idiomatic. 

Jana


----------



## Hockey13

Jana337 said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I would say: To examine and evaluate a situation. Alas, not very idiomatic.
> 
> Jana


 
Hm...so in this phrase, one can assume the verb "fare" means "to derive?" Just so we can be somewhat literal about it:

"To derive the point of the situation.."

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## morgana

Mmm.. però "to examine a situation" si riferisce ad una situazione particolare... Invece io cerco un'espressione che si possa usare in modo generale, tipo: "Nell'intervista, il ministro ha fatto il punto della situazione". 

In casi come questo, "to take stock" può andre bene?


----------



## okay58

I would translate "to take stock of the situation" - "to review the situation"


----------



## Jana337

Sì! "To take stock of the situation" è l'espressione che ho avuto sulla punta della lingua! 

Jana


----------



## gabrigabri

Jana337 said:


> Sì! "To take stock of the situation" è l'espressione che ho avuto  avevo sulla punta della lingua!
> 
> Jana


----------



## _forumuser_

okay58 said:


> I would translate "to take stock of the situation" - "to review the situation"


 
How commonly used is this phrase? I have never heard it in conversation, nor have I come across it in writing, from what I can recall. 

Perhaps a good colloquial way to say fare il punto di is:

to see where [we] stand with/on


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> How commonly used is this phrase?


"To take stock of the situation" is not at all uncommon or old-fashioned, if that's your question (if you're in a situation where one needs to take stock, naturally ).


----------



## _forumuser_

Yes,  that's my question. Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## mea

Ciao

avreste suggerimenti su come tradurre questa frase:

"Vorrebbe fare il punto della situazione sullo stato dei lavori".

Ho tradotto:

"he would like to evaluate the status of the jobs"

Non sono sicura però cheil verbo "evaluate" possa essere usato con "status"..

Grazie mille in anticipo!!


----------



## Necsus

Credo che 'fare il punto della situazione' sia 'to take stock of the situation'.


----------



## Lello4ever

Necsus said:


> Credo che 'fare il punto della situazione' sia 'to take stock of the situation'.


I agree


----------



## TimLA

"Vorrebbe fare il punto della situazione sullo stato dei lavori".

"He would like to evaluate the status of the jobs"

Non sono sicura però che il verbo "evaluate" possa essere usato con "status"..

"...evaluate the status..." è una costruzione comune in AE.

Mi piace la tua frase, ma puo cambiare dipende dal contesto esatto - 
"evaluate" puo esserre "riconsiderare" - "devo eliminare i posti"
"evaluate" puo esserre "ripensare" - "devo cambiare il modo di lavoro"
È la stess situazione con "status"


----------



## mea

Il senso è quello di "verificare lo stato di avanzamento dei lavori (nel caso specifico si tratta di lavori di demolizione in un cantiere) forse invece di "job" avrei dovuto usare "work"?
Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!


----------



## TimLA

mea said:


> Il senso è quello di "verificare lo stato di avanzamento dei lavori (nel caso specifico si tratta di lavori di demolizione in un cantiere) forse invece di "job" avrei dovuto usare "work"?
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!


 
Concordo con "work" - suona meglio qui.
Anche forse "progress" invece di "status".


----------



## monet

Hello everybody, I don't know how to translate "fare il punto" into English

Could someone help me.

Thanks a lot, Monet


----------



## trikkinder

Fare il punto della situazione?
To take stock of the situation.

ciao
Triks


----------



## elastika

Hello,
Could anyone please help me translate this phrase into English: fare il punto della situazione. The context is the following: girls get together to discuss an important matter, but two of them start arguing over something. Another girl then says: "Stiamo calme, ragazze! E facciamo il punto della situazione."

Thanks
Laura


----------



## Steve68

Non sono un bravo traduttore, ma secondo me questa espressione è più chiara anche ai non inglesi:
fare il punto della situazione dei lavori = 
"situation of work in progress" o "work in progress situation" 

Che ne dite?


----------



## smarcelli

I'm evidently late, however I try with:

To summarize (sum)?
To recapitulate (recap)?
To give a summary of the situation...

Stefano


----------



## lsp

Also very common...to *assess* the situation.


----------



## Drystane Dyke

It can also mean "sum up the situation" - which is, after all, what you do after you have taken stock.


----------



## saadia

trikkinder said:


> Fare il punto della situazione?
> To take stock of the situation.
> 
> ciao
> Triks



potrebbe essere? "make the point of situation"


----------



## london calling

saadia said:


> potrebbe essere? "make the point of situation"


No, definitely not, saadia.


----------



## aefrizzo

"State of the art": è di solito il sottotitolo di un articolo (periodici scientifici, AE) che intende riassumere i risultati precedenti e illustrare le nuove vie di ricerca su un argomento specifico. Si può usare in un contesto più "frivolo"?
E con quale verbo?


----------



## london calling

aefrizzo said:


> "State of the art": è di solito il sottotitolo di un articolo (periodici scientifici, AE) che intende riassumere i risultati precedenti e illustrare le nuove vie di ricerca su un argomento specifico. Si può usare in un contesto più "frivolo"?
> E con quale verbo?


Hai letto il dizionario WR e tutti i thread che ne hanno parlato? Qui.


----------



## aefrizzo

london calling said:


> Hai letto il dizionario WR e tutti i thread che ne hanno parlato? Qui.


Grazie,* LC*.
Sì, tutti. Ma parte il "dilemma" tra le due traduzioni (avanguardia, ufficiale e punto della situazione, accettata), non trovo risposta alle mie domande.
1) Le girls di qualche post fa, potrebbero parlare di S.o.t.a... O è ridicolo?
2) Il punto si *fa*: e lo s.o.t.a.? Let's assess the state of the art?


----------



## london calling

_Stiamo calme ragazze. Facciamo il punto della situazione! _intendi?

Non utilizzerei _state of the art_ in questo contesto. Ma neanche _assess_ , _sum up_ o _take stock of_, a dire la verità, in una conversazione piuttosto informale fra amiche/colleghe.

_Keep calm, girls. Let's see where we're at/how far we've got/what the situation is so far...._ cose di questo tipo.


----------



## aefrizzo

london calling said:


> _Stiamo calme ragazze. Facciamo il punto della situazione! _intendi?
> 
> Non utilizzerei _state of the art_ in questo contesto. Ma neanche _assess_ , _sum up_ o _take stock of_, a dire la verità, in una conversazione piuttosto informale fra amiche/colleghe.
> 
> _Keep calm, girls. Let's see where we're at/how far we've got/what the situation is so far...._ cose di questo tipo.


Grazie, LC. Sei una risorsa nazionale.


----------



## Topen

What about "to take a bearing"? Can this be used outside nautical content? Thx! Rgds.
*
Thanks
Regards*


----------



## johngiovanni

Simply: "Let's keep calm, girls.  Let's get back to the point." "Getting back to the point..."


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> Simply: "Let's keep calm, girls.  Let's get back to the point." "Getting back to the point..."


That isn't what it means, jg. See my post 33.

Topen, 'to take a bearing' means nothing in this context (and you haven't specified in which context you wouldd like to use it).


----------



## johngiovanni

london calling said:


> That isn't what it means, jg. See my post 33.


Thanks, LC.  I have now looked at examples of "fare il punto della situazione" and see that you are right.  All your suggestions in post 33 give the meaning. Informally, we also sometimes say "Let's see where we're up to".


----------



## amatriciana

Topen said:


> What about "to take a bearing"? Can this be used outside nautical content?


Outside the literal nautical meaning we tend to say "to take/get/find _our_ bearings" or "to take/get/find _one's_ bearings", but otherwise yes, 
"Let's see where we're at" could be expressed as "let's take our bearings".


----------



## london calling

amatriciana said:


> "Let's see where we're at" could be expressed as "let's take our bearings".


I really can't imagine anyone ever saying that, albeit a possibility.


----------



## n_malo

Ciao a tutti. Per dire "fare il punto della situazione" direi: to recap the current status


----------



## sorry66

n_malo said:


> to recap the current status


That doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## King Crimson

And, as this thread has amply proved, there is no universal translation for this expression, so it should always be considered in context.


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> That doesn't mean much to me.


Or to me either.


----------



## Gilda12

Ciao ragazzi, a proposito di questa frase se la volessi volvere al passato sarebbe "we taken stock of the situation"? "abbiamo fatto il punto della situazione e abbiamo deciso che.." grazie


----------



## rrose17

_We *took* stock of the situation_... but we'd need more context to know for sure.


----------



## Gilda12

Certo,  Abbiamo fatto il punto della situazione e abbiamo deciso che dobbiamo cambiare fornitore. Così non va bene.


----------



## rrose17

You can say "We took stock..." but I think I also might say 
_We reassessed (the situation) and decided to change suppliers.
We looked over the situation and decided..._


----------



## Gilda12

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## Odysseus54

The first expression that comes to my mind is "Summarize the situation".


----------

